# Snowboards with the most skateboard like feel?



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Do snowboards ever feel like a skateboard...??? Is that even possible...???

I don't think it is, i think you may want to look at the NOW snowboard bindings as they will effectively give any board a skateboard type feel, in that they work the same way as the trucks do on a skateboard, but i don't think a board could ever feel like you want...

On the flip side, look at some different brands, not your mainstream that everyone else has. I bought an Endeavour Vice for this season and have ridden it a couple of times now, and have to say it is very playful, and a much better ride than some of my other boards especially in the park...

I am considering getting some NOW for just this board so it becomes even more playful, but as i cannot buy them in Norway, refuse to pay international shipping, i will wait on those until i am in the UK or have a friend in the USA that can bring over for me...


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

Well yeah, no snowboard will ever truly feel like a skateboard, but you get what I'm trying to say. This might maybe be a question more for people who do skate and have tried out enough park boards to give an opinion on.


----------



## Reptars69ing (Sep 4, 2013)

no such thing. lib tech skate banana would be your best bet


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Boneless will feel like a skateboard right up to the point you snap it like one. The board is a fucking turd.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Lib Technologies C2-BTX Snow Skate - Complete | Backcountry.com


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

this probably belongs in board dicussion

the bataleon disaster or lobster park are close to what you are looking for, or a rossignol rocn rolla. basically any lifted edges are gonna be real loose skatey feel.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

All decks flatkick or somewhere around that style


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Go with a Bataleon or Lobster. They've been doing the 3D base shapes for awhile now.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

baldylox said:


> Lib Technologies C2-BTX Snow Skate - Complete | Backcountry.com


that thing looks so dope!


----------

